# Pygocentrus Nattereri (Ternetzi)



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

For those of you that have ternetzi (large adult) i'm looking for any indication of rays in the adipose fin. What I need is a full flank shot and a macro-shot of the adipose fin only if it is visible.

Thanks, Frank


----------



## THE BLACK PIRANHA (Dec 8, 2003)

I have a 10" and I will see what I can do as soon as I get a few minutes to my self.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

if they do... would that be evidence towards them as an individual species... since that is one of the reasons piraya is distinct

*if im not mistaken


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

bob351 said:


> if they do... would that be evidence towards them as an individual species... since that is one of the reasons piraya is distinct
> 
> *if im not mistaken


I'm just gathering evidence and present it to an authority. If there is enough evidence it might reopen another look this Pygocentrus. And yes piraya is the Pygocentrus with this key feature at 9 inches.


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

THE BLACK PIRANHA said:


> I have a 10" and I will see what I can do as soon as I get a few minutes to my self.


----------



## serrasalmus_ve (Feb 12, 2008)

??????


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)




----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

piranha-freak101 said:


>


So are the ones without added value to the discussion.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm not sure what an adipose or "rayed adipose" fin are. I have a large Tern, so I could take a picture of it, if it has the quality. However, I'm looking at Piraya on OPEFE and I can't find a label on the adipose fin alone, so I'm kind of lost.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Domelotta said:


> I'm not sure what an adipose or "rayed adipose" fin are. I have a large Tern, so I could take a picture of it, if it has the quality. However, I'm looking at Piraya on OPEFE and I can't find a label on the adipose fin alone, so I'm kind of lost.


The adipose fin is the small fleshy like appendage between the dorsal fin just before caudal peduncle near the upper caudal fin ray.

http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/images/finpartUPDATED.JPG

If ternetzi has 1 or more rays projecting on this small fin that's what I'm looking for. Only P piraya has this feature.

This is only such photo on record from a single ternetzi. http://www.angelfire.com/biz/piranha038/images/Ternetzi_Ray.jpg

More examples would help.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Here's one of the largest ternetzi at Shark Aquarium, no idea its exact size but its one of the biggest I have seen in person. pictures are not clear, I can probably try take better pictures when I go visit next time.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Shame the spine structure is not clearly visible. It does seem to have a frill.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

hastatus said:


>


So are the ones without added value to the discussion.
[/quote]

no need to get shitty


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

piranha-freak101 said:


>


So are the ones without added value to the discussion.
[/quote]

no need to get shitty
[/quote]
Please do not derail the thread. This post is for the benefit of all folks interested in piranhas. Not comments that do not contribute.


----------



## Gmanx (May 10, 2010)

Would you like me to start a topic on the uk forum Frank? Some of the lads might be able to help.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Gmanx said:


> Would you like me to start a topic on the uk forum Frank? Some of the lads might be able to help.


That would great. Thank you.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

hastatus said:


>


So are the ones without added value to the discussion.
[/quote]

no need to get shitty
[/quote]
Please do not derail the thread. This post is for the benefit of all folks interested in piranhas. Not comments that do not contribute.
[/quote]
IM NOT! all i said was we need some pics, i was just encouraging people to get these pics in. Interesting photos so far.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

piranha-freak101 said:


>


So are the ones without added value to the discussion.
[/quote]

no need to get shitty
[/quote]
Please do not derail the thread. This post is for the benefit of all folks interested in piranhas. Not comments that do not contribute.
[/quote]
IM NOT! all i said was we need some pics, i was just encouraging people to get these pics in. Interesting photos so far.
[/quote]
Ok


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

Frank, I appolifgize for throwing off your topic. As you know I'm very interested in Tern's and I had that chat with you on how the hell they aren't a different species. I just wanted to ask, What does G want for that big Tern jp?


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

RedBelly11 said:


> Frank, I appolifgize for throwing off your topic. As you know I'm very interested in Tern's and I had that chat with you on how the hell they aren't a different species. I just wanted to ask, What does G want for that big Tern jp?


you got pm


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

jp80911 said:


> Frank, I appolifgize for throwing off your topic. As you know I'm very interested in Tern's and I had that chat with you on how the hell they aren't a different species. I just wanted to ask, What does G want for that big Tern jp?


you got pm
[/quote]
Didn't get it I don't think. Try again. Thanks.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

He meant to me. About the Tern


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

RedBelly11 said:


> He meant to me. About the Tern


Ok.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I may need your help on a post that I'm putting up. Waiting for a third opinion and i'm going to post it. It's on IDing a fish. Just keep an eye out for me please. I trust your judgment the most


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

RedBelly11 said:


> I may need your help on a post that I'm putting up. Waiting for a third opinion and i'm going to post it. It's on IDing a fish. Just keep an eye out for me please. I trust your judgment the most


Ok. Im in and out today. But will watch for it.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

**bump**


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Still looking for photos of adult ternetzi and adipose fin. Only gotten 2. That's not much.


----------



## Gmanx (May 10, 2010)

Have posted a topic in pfuk for you Frank.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Gmanx said:


> Have posted a topic in pfuk for you Frank.


Thanks. Please let me know if anything pops up..don't always get a chance to visit all forums.


----------



## Domelotta (Apr 25, 2007)

I'm trying to snap a shot of mine, but he doesn't stay still and I'm using the camera on my phone. Are there any camera modes that work better with taking pictures of fish moving around?


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

I am not recommending anything... but for something specific like this, I would consider either taking the fish out and laying it down to get a close up (can be dangerous) - or placing it in a small clear plastic container or aquarium so that it's easy to zoom in on the side profile/adipose area. Others may have techniques/recommendations as well...

This is what I was referring to:





[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xRsL2SXPJSA


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

Smoke said:


> I am not recommending anything... but for something specific like this, I would consider either taking the fish out and laying it down to get a close up (can be dangerous) - or placing it in a small clear plastic container or aquarium so that it's easy to zoom in on the side profile/adipose area. Others may have techniques/recommendations as well...
> 
> This is what I was referring to:
> 
> ...


Good examples. I've used those type of boxes in the past for piranha photography. Works best and less stress than being layed on a wet cloth and table.


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)

Domelotta said:


> I'm trying to snap a shot of mine, but he doesn't stay still and I'm using the camera on my phone. Are there any camera modes that work better with taking pictures of fish moving around?


usually SLR cameras are good, they are much faster than normal camera but they are expensive.
you can try to take picture at night when the fish is asleep, if you turn the light on in the middle of the night after its been sleeping for a while it won't be moving much so take a quick picture and turn the light back off, but I'm not sure how well your phone camera can take a clear close up picture of the adipose fin.


----------

